# Mitchbcs Scores in Mexico!!!



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Mitchbcs (Ronnie) scored on the buck he was after in Mexico. Got him with his bow. I don't want to steal his thunder so I will let him tell the story when he gets back, tomorrow or Monday. Wooo-Hooo!!! Congrats


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Glad to hear that! I know he was stoked about getting down there and trying to find him


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Can't wait to see what he got!!*


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

He got a decent 8 point. I think it had one small kicker..... Maybe two kickers.


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> He got a decent 8 point. I think it had one small kicker..... Maybe two kickers.


Nope! he got the buck they called "Crazy 8". Mainframe 8 with total of 16 points. Beautiful Buck


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Deerfeeder said:


> Nope! he got the buck they called "Crazy 8". Mainframe 8 with total of 16 points. Beautiful Buck


I Know...I saw the photo.

it was on OK deer. maybe it had three kickers....


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I Know...I saw the photo.
> 
> it was on OK deer. maybe it had three kickers....


Man, you must have not caught any fish the last few times out Don't take it out on Ronnie After Ronnie tells the story and posts some pic's, we will see what the majority thinks. Until then please hold comments. Thanks.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

if you want to hold comments, why did you start a thread? this online thing is really confusing....


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the post, hope he got to him before he broke any kickers. A heck of a buck, heck of a bow kill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Mitchbcs!!


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

No broke kickers. He just left the Angadi. Official score 172 5/8. He should be posting story and more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Congrats on your buck Ronnie.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

congrats... lets see it and hear it


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I heard from a guy that knows a real live mexican that when Mitch shot that deer, it was acting very hyper...Apparently it had overdosed on cocaine that had been spilled by mexican cartel members that use deer feeders as waypoints when trafficking illegal dope.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> He got a decent 8 point. I think it had one small kicker..... Maybe two kickers.


 Thanks for the post Gary... Kyle is right! He was a decent little 8 with a "couple" kickers!

172 5/8 is what Angadi gave him... they called the claws abnormals not G4's! Not what I would have thought but whatever...


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

congrats!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Heck of a trophy!


----------



## -D (Jul 13, 2010)

Good lookin buck!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*good work , brother....*


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

try smilin', great buck!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

mitch.... are they saying the actual beam is the upper point, and the lower crabclaw is the abnormal? to me it looks like a 10 point frame, just short 4's that come off at an angle...


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Heck of a buck Ronnie!! Glad you were able to get him with your baw!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Cool Buck!!--lots of character!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Oh yeah, now that the photos are out.... Awesome deer dude. That thing has incredible character.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent Buck, and with a Bow at that! Congrat's and thanks for sharing!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

thats a super nice eight.....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

very cool character.. you and jeff ? aka "stupid" are showing some great trophies from your hunts this year... good hunting.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

So it's a mainframe 8 with kickers and double drops? Whatever it is...it's a he'll of a buck! Congrats


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Awesome buck!


----------



## skipjack express (May 11, 2010)

Where's the I'm famous in Mexico picture


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Awsome Looking Buck!........Congrats!...NOW!, since you have your "Buck Fever" out of the way,...Go kill a Big'un!!...LOL*

*Also, glad you got home O.K.*


----------



## eguz (Jun 24, 2010)

Good looking crab buck.


----------



## LouietheDrifter (May 18, 2009)

Outstanding, well done!


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice job Ronnie!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Very Nice!


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

Beautiful Buck


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> mitch.... are they saying the actual beam is the upper point, and the lower crabclaw is the abnormal? to me it looks like a 10 point frame, just short 4's that come off at an angle...


I wouldnt have said it but YES... the score sheet doesnt have a G4 listed! Darndest thing I've ever seen. Im anxious to see how big a difference all the different contest score it.... i bet there ends up being 5"+/- from the lowest to the highest!


El Cazador said:


> So it's a mainframe 8 with kickers and double drops? Whatever it is...it's a he'll of a buck! Congrats


Thats about how they scored it! HELLLLL YEAHHHHH! I killed a double drop:headknock


skipjack express said:


> Where's the I'm famous in Mexico picture


I dont really clown around on this site too much so these fellers dont really know the joke behind it! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats, great buck!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats Mitch, That is one FINE buck. I like him, he has lots of character.:cheers:


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

How close were we??

Congrats!!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Why look so sad on such an awesome deer. great job.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Why did you not cape the buck out for a shoulder mount????


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

ROBOWADER said:


> Why did you not cape the buck out for a shoulder mount????


Angodi makes you do that and then dip the hide in chems to cross the border.:texasflag


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Swampus said:


> Angodi makes you do that and then dip the hide in chems to cross the border.:texasflag


if only they dipped and controlled the... haha.. ok, I'll keep the politics out of it.. 

yes, let us know how the other contests score it.. I've seen deer scored as 10 pointers at one contest and 8 pointers at another and such.. seems there are alot of interpretations in the contests....


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Encinal said:


> How close were we??
> 
> Congrats!!


 Im pretty sure we had him at the exact....172 



great white fisherman said:


> Why look so sad on such an awesome deer. great job.


its kinda like when a baseball player hits a homerun or makes a good play, they never smile! TRUST ME... I have MANY pictures of me CHEESING!!!!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

ROBOWADER said:


> Why did you not cape the buck out for a shoulder mount????


X2 Mitch, Did the coyotes and buzzards find him before ya'll did?
I got an extra Cape if you need one.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Is that a law??*



Swampus said:


> Angodi makes you do that and then dip the hide in chems to cross the border.:texasflag


I talked to a guy that hunts in Mexico and all he brought back were the horns. Left the meat and everything else. Said it is to much trouble to cross with it.

What do you have to do to cross with the meat and full cape?

Thanks


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Congrats. on a great buck!!!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Swampus said:


> Angodi makes you do that and then dip the hide in chems to cross the border.:texasflag


Don't know how it is now but if it use to be that if the cape was frozen solid when crossing back to the US, the USDA would not requre the cape to be frozen.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Bringing game back*

You will need to show you mex hunting license to customs and declare that you are birnging back horns or meat. If you did not get a license because you were invited by a friend that has a cousin that is marrid to a girl who's uncle has land, tell them its cabrito meat. The cape has to be dipped in the chemicals or have it tanned in Mexico and than you can bring it back.



ROBOWADER said:


> I talked to a guy that hunts in Mexico and all he brought back were the horns. Left the meat and everything else. Said it is to much trouble to cross with it.
> 
> What do you have to do to cross with the meat and full cape?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

I think you can stilll get the cape back if it's frozen.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

The coyotes ate my deer all up! But yes, you can bring back the cape if its 24hrs frozen solid... this is to insure the ticks and stuff are dead! I believe you can bring the meat too you jsut have to declare it when you declare your horns! No problems! Most pics you see from Mexico will be jsut a skull bc everyone capes the deer and starts the freezing process immediately after kill so they can come home! 

I brought another guys cape out with my buck bc he is leaving the mid 50's horns there to decorate our house So it is easy to get horns and cape out if you have all the paperwork filled out!

Bukkskin, I have had a couple offers on capes but I may need to take one of you up on it. I'll be looking for a management that has a pretty cape but if I cant find one, i'll need to get one from somebody. This buck was around 180#'s I bet... the others we are killing are 230+. this buck was younger so I need a smaller bodied cape!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, You found him, that's the main thing. That is a Nice Buck. For sure. 

I'll start diggin for that cape, I'm pretty sure I have one and it has narrow ears .
Once again, That's a hail of a deer. Congrats.

The cape has to be dipped or froze Solid, and I mean SOLID when you cross. Meat is no problem as long as there is no hair on it and you have a Mexico tag.


----------

